# Broadcom NIC (tg3) extremely slow in Linux only (windows ok)

## beandog

Alright, so this one has me stumped ... I guess it could just be a poor NIC driver or something.

I'm trying to completely different laptops (Dell Latitude D620 and Lenovo Ideapad S10) that both have Broadcom network cards onboard (tg3 driver), and when booted into Linux (confirmed w/Gentoo and Ubuntu), the network is *incredibly* slow.  Like, 5kbps slow.

Booted into Windows though, they are both extremely zippy and fast -- comparatively, running about 850kbps.

Anyone ever run into something similar?  At first I thought it might be a problem with the DHCP server, which is a Windows 2003 box, but I'm getting an IP address, and the same DNS info under both OS's.  It's the only piece of the puzzle that seems to be different though.  Ive used my laptop (Lenovo) at home, and the speed is just fine.  Soo... I'm a bit lost.

Any ideas?

I'll post relevant specs once I'm booted back into Gentoo -- had to get into Windows just to sanely search for stuff.

Edit: Hokie day, relevant specs:

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

 *Quote:*   

> # ethtool eth0
> 
> Settings for eth0:
> 
>         Supported ports: [ TP ]
> ...

 

----------

